# Custom Honey Labels - Blog Spot



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been using Hetrick the past couple years but she is no longer printing. Found Custom Honey Labels - blogspot online. I have a custom label I use. She was very easy to work with and did a great job on my labels this year. Only took about a week or so to get. I'm very pleased. 

http://customhoneylabels.blogspot.com/


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

hey Hambone i also use Anne Turnham's Custom honey labels, my honey lables are great and big sellers


----------

